# DrugVoice Study Reveals Multiple Opportunities to Improve Satisfaction Among IBS Suff



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/001114/nj_drugvoi.html Tuesday November 14, 8:07 am Eastern TimePress ReleaseSOURCE: DrugVoice LLCDrugVoice Study Reveals Multiple Opportunities toImprove Satisfaction Among IBS SufferersHOBOKEN, N.J., Nov. 14 /PRNewswire/ -- DrugVoice, an innovative market researchcompany focused exclusively on the healthcare patient, today announced results from their IBSVoice study, acomprehensive 200+ question survey of people with Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS). This research reveals significantopportunities to better manage IBS, a chronic health condition affecting up to 30 million Americans. Pharmaceuticalcompanies, health insurers, care managers, and other healthcare players can realize substantial benefits by taking actionto enhance IBS care and improve patient satisfaction.Please contact Renee Cohen at (201) 214-9972 for additional information about the IBSVoice study or research withDrugVoice's disease-focused panels.Many Patients Severely Impacted by IBS, Resulting in High Healthcare CostsIBS is a chronic health condition in which patients experience symptoms of frequent diarrhea and/or constipation,accompanied by abdominal pain. It affects 10-15% of the population, with most remaining undiagnosed. Medical costsassociated with IBS are significant, and are likely to rise as outreach efforts by patient advocacy groups andpharmaceutical companies increase diagnosis. Research reveals that a significant portion of expenditures may be wastedon unnecessary diagnostic tests, surgeries, or medications that do not provide relief for a particular patient.In addition to direct costs, IBS carries significant indirect costs from lost work productivity. Over half of participantsmissed at least one day of work in the prior month due to IBS, and 60% believe IBS has had a moderate to severe impacton their ability to be productive at work. ``The stories of IBS patients are quite moving -- almost all have made someaccommodation in their work or social lives due to IBS. The most severely impacted have withdrawn from activities,effectively held hostage by symptoms they feel cannot be controlled,'' commented Melissa Krauth, President ofDrugVoice.Patients Frustrated and Dissatisfied With Current OptionsResearch uncovered tremendous dissatisfaction among IBS sufferers. The percentage of panelists satisfied with theirmedical care was markedly lower than in seven other disease areas studied by DrugVoice. Top reasons fordissatisfaction include poor interactions between physicians and patients, perceived lack of physician knowledge, and atendency to dismiss symptoms as a psychological issue. In addition, many panelists expressed frustration at a lack oftreatment options, particularly drugs, that work reliably and consistently, without troublesome side effects. ``The surveyconfirmed that sufferers relentlessly continue searching for the most optimum treatment,'' commented Jeffrey Roberts,President and Founder of the IBS Self Help Group.Significant Opportunities Exist to Improve IBS Care and Realize the BenefitsMany opportunities exist for healthcare companies to improve IBS care. DrugVoice has developed a framework forproductive patient-physician interaction that can improve patient satisfaction. New IBS drugs under development stand agood chance of success if they address patients' real priorities. IBSVoice probed what patients truly want in a newmedicine, and what they think of the options available today. Lessons can be learned from the response to other products,particularly to the latest IBS drug to enter the market, Glaxo Wellcome's Lotronex. ``Our research picked up very earlypatient concerns about this product, as well as what patients are doing to successfully manage side effects. New productswould clearly benefit from this kind of rapid feedback loop, enabling them to identify and address issues early in thelaunch stage,'' commented Ms. Krauth.Research Results Now AvailableTo better understand the IBS patient and the critical role they play in their care, DrugVoice has partnered with the IBSSelf Help Group, a leading patient-oriented web site, to develop a panel of over 1,000 IBS patients. Each panelistcompleted an extensive survey covering all aspects of IBS symptoms, impact, diagnosis, and treatment. This richdatabase provides a deep and unique set of insights into the IBS patient. ``Nobody had ever asked such a large focusedgroup of IBS sufferers how they were feeling and what works or does not work for them. As a panelist in DrugVoice'sIBSVoice study the sufferer felt like they were able to speak directly to someone who might make their illness moremanageable,'' emphasized Mr. Roberts.DrugVoice is making results of the IBSVoice study available to healthcare industry participants. Specific researchreports include: ``New Opportunities in IBS Drugs: What the Patient Wants''; ``IBS Market Overview: A PatientPerspective''; and ``Care Management Opportunities in IBS''. In addition, DrugVoice offers a subscription to IBSVoicePulse, a longitudinal study of 2,000 IBS panelists that enables clients to keep a constant finger on the pulse of theIBS market.About DrugVoiceDrugVoice provides innovative consumer-focused market research and professional services for the healthcare andpharmaceutical industries. Their mission is to take the voice of the consumer to healthcare leaders. DrugVoice builds andmaintains panels of active online consumers in top disease areas, including IBS, Migraine, Allergies, Asthma, HighCholesterol, GERD/Heartburn, Diabetes, and Depression. DrugVoice offers syndicated research reports and customresearch with disease panels. The insights DrugVoice provides help clients to develop strategies and tactics to moresuccessfully engage the consumer.About the Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help GroupThe IBS Self Help Group ( www.ibsgroup.org ) is the premier internet self help health site about Irritable BowelSyndrome, with more than 200,000 Bulletin Board member postings about the functional gastrointestinal disorderIrritable Bowel Syndrome and largest provider of health information for sufferers of IBS. The IBS Self Help Group wasformed in 1987 to support those who suffer from IBS, those who are looking for support for someone who has IBS, andmedical professionals who want to learn more about IBS. The IBS Self Help Group website provides access to bulletinand chat boards, book list and store, medication listing, clinical study listings and other helpful information.CONTACT: Renee Cohen, Chief Operating Officer of DrugVoice LLC, 201 214 9972, fax, 303 479 1557, email,renee.cohen###drugvoice.com, or Web, www.drugvoice.com .


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, Jeff. I'm glad to see the study went well and can provide a lot of answers for the medical profession.







JeanG


----------

